# Littlewoods Ireland - missed payments



## Noor77 (11 Mar 2009)

Hi

I was away for a few months last year and there was a delay re: payment on my Littlewoods account (the grand sum of €21!). I didn't think I had a payment due when I left. Anyhow, I paid it when I got back - 3 months late. Does anyone know if this will go on my ICB rating?

Thanks


----------



## Smashbox (11 Mar 2009)

Don't think so, they will charge you a late payment fee though.


----------



## Pseudonym (11 Mar 2009)

You can now order your ICB online for €6 at www.icb.ie


----------

